# Las Matasones 7 - Bucks, hogs and javalinas



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm running a bit behind on producing my videos, but here is some great bowhunting footage from the South Texas rut. as usually, this video portrays a target rich environment.


----------

